# Portfolio Organization



## *Luna* (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi! Just wondering how you ladies have your portfolio organized. Do you keep different styles together like Bridal in one section, all print work together and so forth? Just trying to figure out the best way to set mine up. Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone? I'm clueless as to putting them in a certain order, what should go first/last, is there anything special they will be looking for or will it just be flipped through at random? Any input would be rather helpful =)


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 6, 2007)

I think it would be a good idea to separate the photos into sections.. bridal, print, avant garde (sp?), umm I dunno what other categories there are. lol. I'm not a professional, and don't have a portfolio, but that's what I would do! I just think that if all like photos were placed together, it would show good organization. But then again, I could be wrong. haha!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 6, 2007)

I have my images in an order which makes visual sense. Multiple images from the same shoot I try to put together in a story form, or at least on facing pages.

It depends largely on what your target is though. I have separate portfolios for bridal/special event work, and separate again from my theatrical/film work.

It all depends what you're trying to get to, what you put in your book.


----------



## Tubachick02 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have two seperate portfolios now, bridal and other jobs, both are/will be organized as I progress with each job put together


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm pretty much the same...
Since the clients are quite different, I have my regular portfolio from photoshoots & such-strongest images in the front & back & the images arranged visually between-I usually link colors/styles together so everything pretty much flows (the same way I have my actual fine art portfolio arranged) & like martygreene said, photos from the same shoot are together.

And then I have a separate "Bridal/Prom/Event" book for those types of clients...It's always been my experience that since the clients for both types of jobs are so different, they don't really care to see about the other types (if that makes any sort of sense).  I'll always remember my first wedding consultation-all I had was my photoshoot book....the bride just didn't get my avant-garde stuff.  Her face was quite funny.


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks ladies! It didn't even occour to me to have two... How silly of me! It makes sense to do so. Thanks for the input ladies!!!


----------

